# Is The C50 Still in Production?



## MLJ_1758 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I originally posted this question in the frames section, but thought it would be better to move it here.

I was wondering if the Colnago C-50 is still being produced. I just took a look at the Colnago website and did not see it listed. I'm really interested in this frame and was just curious if I needed to look for an '08 or '09 frame.

Thanks and all the best,

Michael


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Call R&A Cycles.

www.racycles.com

In Brooklyn-speak, they'll "hook you up good."


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*maestro....*

$4500 at R&A and $2900 at Maestro.

http://www.maestro-uk.com/colnagoPricelist.aspx


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

well.. its even cheaper in Asia... ironically, Taiwanese stores will sell you an Italian made Colnago cheaper than buying a Taiwanese made Colnago in America


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Michael,
Technically the C50 is no longer being produced. In the future perhaps we'll see a C60. Going forward, the EPS will be the stand-in for the C50 - a bit stiffer and (arguably) less compliant vertically. "2010" C50 models are simply leftovers from 2009 and only being distributed through US dealers. Of course, you may hear of international shops having them available too, but only as leftovers from their last year's stock. I would be wary of any discount/UK/grey market dealers such as Maestro, but of course that is an old topic for a different thread. At our shop we have a good handful of C50s on the wall, and of course Colnago's US hq in Chicago also has a decent supply (especially the AMIT and AMRD color schemes!). The good news too is that Colnago generally does a great job supporting older year models, so I wouldn't hesitate to pick up a C50 if you find a good opportunity.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

$3,295 in So Cal.

http://www.theoldbikeshop.com/?cat=4&paged=2


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

This is what my bike shop is saying on their website..


> The C-50 is scheduled to be dis-continued at the end of 2010 or during 2011. There is a limited opportunity to own this classic combination unsurpassed comfort and world class performance. If you were thinking of owning a C-50 don't wait. Sizes will soon be limited.


http://lakeside-bikes.com/product/colnago-c-50-frameset-54696-1.htm


----------



## MLJ_1758 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Hey everybody,

Thanks for answering my question and for all the information.

In particular, WrenchScienceCliff thank you especially for pointing me in the direction of your shop and for mentioning Colnago's US headquarters. I will be sure to check them both out. Do you know if there is any way for me to order directly from Colnago's US HQ or to have my local LBS do so? If not, that's fine - I'll just check out the sizes that you have in stock.

All the best,

Michael


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Michael,
Colnago America Inc is not doing consumer-direct sales, but any authorized Colnago dealer has access to that "stock" of C-50s that I mentioned.


----------

